# New straps



## Varish (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey folks,

recently I bought some new straps from Aliexpress. I'm quite impressed and one costs only abour £4.

They're soft, nice and feel well made and sturdy, and it has the quick release system. The clasp is kinda big, so it's down to personal preference.

Here's a couple of pics


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Good choices and great price's

always see aliexpress adds and wondered what they where like

where they posted within UK ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Varish (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey Sulie, yeah delivered to UK, I paid £12 postage included and no custom duty because it's less than £20.

Downside, you'll have to wait for a few weeks, but I really like them and changing straps is a few seconds with the quick release system, so I'm very happy


----------



## Varish (Mar 8, 2020)

Varish said:


> Hey Sulie, yeah delivered to UK, I paid £12 postage included and no custom duty because it's less than £20.
> 
> Downside, you'll have to wait for a few weeks, but I really like them and changing straps is a few seconds with the quick release system, so I'm very happy


 I meant £12 postage included for 3 straps


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Varish do you have a link to the page on Aliexpress , I like the look of those straps and could do with one or two more myself .


----------



## Varish (Mar 8, 2020)

@jsud2002 I got them from Uthai store:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000822173804.html


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Varish said:


> @jsud2002 I got them from Uthai store:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000822173804.html


 thanks


----------



## Varish (Mar 8, 2020)

jsud2002 said:


> thanks


 Do let me know what you think when you'll get them


----------



## julian2002 (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought the strap that convinced me to keep my Spinnaker Hull from Ali it's good but the hardware has quite a bit of play in it. I'd not want to trust one of my more expensive pieces to it. Cracking VFM though. I do prefer deployants though which is added complexity over a simple buckle fastening.


----------

